# Other > Off Topic >  New Sketchup Plugin to Prepare 3D Models for 3D printing

## reemaj3D

Are you 3D printing and designing using SketchUp?
Check out this new sketchup plugin that fixes 3D models for 3D printing.

----------


## Wes@MachWax

Cool!  Thanks for sharing.  Of the free CAD options, I liked Sketchup the best.  Until it came time to print, that is.  I look forward to revisiting, and giving this a try.

----------


## Geoff

I use the Blender plugin, it's not too bad.

----------

